# Diameter of jumper cable wires



## balanga (Oct 30, 2017)

Do jumper cable wires come in different diameters?

I have a problem with my GoFlex Home dock in that the pinholes are too big so the jumper pins are loose and frequently drop out of the holes...

What to do?


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes, they do.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm guessing you're not talking about wire, but about connectors.  Either you are trying to match connectors that are not designed to mate, or you are not using the required fastening method.


----------



## nickednamed (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm not aware of the specifics of your case, but as far as I'm aware, there should be no problem to simply try different jumper cables with different diameters / cross sectional areas.

I've had to do so in the past, even making my own, and so far, no problems


----------



## balanga (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm referring to jumper leads like these https://i.ebayimg.com/thumbs/images/g/wHgAAOSwyjBW6KwY/s-l225.jpg but the ends are slightly too small to provide a tight fit into the pinholes on a GoFlexHome base unit so have a tendency to flop about or drop out.


----------



## balanga (Nov 3, 2017)

nickednamed said:


> I'm not aware of the specifics of your case, but as far as I'm aware, there should be no problem to simply try different jumper cables with different diameters / cross sectional areas.
> 
> I've had to do so in the past, even making my own, and so far, no problems



Problem is I don't know what diameters are available. I needs something slightly smaller than a paper clip... Maybe I'll try sanding one down to see if it will make a tight fit...


----------



## nickednamed (Nov 3, 2017)

Check out wire sizes HERE.

Then buy yourself some wire, or a bunch of different wires, because they always come in handy


----------

